# Sticky  Draining Down Water Systems for Winter Storage.



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

*Older Hymers - Author = JackieP*

We have a 1984 Hymer 550s and this is how we get our van ready for frosty weather. This guide should help anyone with an old Hymer.

First drain off the cold water tank by running the taps in kitchen and shower room.

Once you have emptied as much water from the fresh water tank as you can, lift the submersible pump out clear of the water. If the temperature is cold enough and the water in the fresh water tank freezes, it will do little harm as there is plenty of room for what little ice there is left to expand.

You will also need to drain off your hot water boiler, and this is done by opening the tap located under the wardrobe. Empty the wardrobe and lift the wooden base. On the floor, just in front of the water boiler and behind the fire you will find a flip tap lever. Pull this lever up and the water from the boiler will flow out onto the ground outside. There is another tap with a screw that you should turn with your fingers, anticlockwise. This will drain the remainder of water from your system. If you're draining down in a garage you might want to collect the water in a bucket.

The taps and showerhead in the van will need to be left open so that any water left inside does not freeze, expand and split the taps. Normally, when the taps are open, the submersible pump will come on. In order to bypass this, you must isolate the 12v system. The isolation switch is located in the front cab, on the left of the steering wheel. It is a red plastic key. Turn this to the left and the 12v will turn off. You can now open all the taps and the showerhead.

Finally, you must empty your grey waste tank. If there is nowhere suitable to drain it into, empty it into a bucket and dispose of it responsibly. When it is empty, leave the tank wheel in an open position and position a bucket underneath to catch any remaining drips. The grey tank should be left open until you come to use the van again.

It is also a good idea to empty the water from the flush compartment in your toilet. Flush it straight into the toilet and empty it.

You have now ensured that there is little in your van that can freeze, expand and do damage.


----------

